# Need Ideas, Ultimate light weight 29er singlespeed



## sidener (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi Folks,

I have no experience in either 29er's or singlespeed, but I want to put together a "dream" light weight 29er singlespeed. Do you have any suggestions? I specifically need to pick the best frame to start with.

Thanks!

Scott


----------



## Thor29 (May 12, 2005)

Niner One 9 with matching Niner carbon fiber fork.
Carbon crankset, handlebars, and seatpost.
Mavic Open Pro road rims laced to DT Swiss 240S hubs
Ritchey WCS stem

That should get you started. I think if you spent enough money, you could probably build a single speed 29er that weighs less than 20lbs. I'd stick with the larger wheels for a rigid bike (and it has to be rigid to be super light) - you'd probably only save less than a pound going with a 26inch wheel.


----------



## dmcgoy (Apr 16, 2006)

Niner One9 or GF Superfly
Carbon fork (niner carbon fork or white brothers carbon fork)
XTR crankset
KCNC Ti Pro seatpost
Syntace F99 stem
Tune King/Kong hubs, Revolution spokes, 355 rims (or just by the notubes 29er race wheelset)
notubes raven/crow tires, mounted tubeless
Formula R1 hydraulic brakes
foam grips
eggbeater 4xTi pedals

That covers most of the parts. That'll get you to ~18 pounds.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

unless you want it to be a bad-dream 29er SS I'd stay away from that niner carbon fork.

man that thing is hideous. i'm sure it's light and rides well but wow... seriously?

anyone else out there think it's ugly or just me?

Seriously though, I think my dream lightweight 29er SS would be a Moots UNO with the WB fork... tasty.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

xl ss under 20 lbs including pedals, cyclometer, bell, dice, and cage.


----------



## fiddlr40 (Aug 2, 2007)

Check this thread for ideas (17 3/4 lbs)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=501920


----------



## jjcools (Apr 13, 2006)

How about the Felt carbon frame? I tested one around a parking lot and thought it was really nice, super light. Doesn't Orbea do one also?? Ti would also work, try moots, I knew a guy that swore by his moots frames. What about the Titus EXO grid??

I went with the Salsa Selma and am still patiently waiting the arrival, should be about 20 and that is with a quality build that is lightish and cheaper than full carbon and what not. 

I believe the One9 is slightly lighter but I wanted to see what all the fuss was about from the Mamasita lovers. If money is no object get the CF/TI frame and go nuts, for me, i wanted something durable and light.


----------



## sidener (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for all of the ideas! This will give me a lot to investigate. I did have someone off line highly suggest the new Salsa Selma frame.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

I could give you my build list but then we would both have 16lb SS Niners and I can't have that! Sorry.


----------



## Fast Freddy (Dec 25, 2003)

This was my Niner One9 SS ... still could have been lighter with other tires and a custom wheel build (just noticed I was also waiting on my Hope rear rotor) - but everything else was done - I loved the acceleration this had.....



















I'm leaning towards a Selma for my next SS build.

FF


----------



## _daemon_ (Sep 16, 2007)

Thor29 said:


> Niner One 9 with matching Niner carbon fiber fork.
> Carbon crankset, handlebars, and seatpost.
> Mavic Open Pro road rims laced to DT Swiss 240S hubs
> Ritchey WCS stem


Will the Mavic Open Pro rims last on a MTB? Thinking of them for my 29er.


----------



## twestis (Dec 18, 2007)

If you go for a EBB from Trickstuff (Excentriker) or Forward Components you can chose any light 29:er frame. The Excentriker is 219g which is +100g more then a normal BB. This thread pretty much covers both of them.
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=490528

The DT 240 SS hub at 243g is among the lightest and they have good reputation add to that a Boone Ti cog or Alu cog.
Then you need a wide light bar as the Easton MonkeyLite 660mm/180g and for the rest the WW forum is your friend + the odd part from the Trial WW's.

Be aware of the WW bug when you enter the build process... I'm currently reviewing my own sanity after saving 4g by changing to carbon body spacers :crazy:


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

twestis said:


> The DT 240 SS hub at 243g is among the lightest and they have good reputation add to that a Boone Ti cog


+1:thumbsup:


----------



## twestis (Dec 18, 2007)

7daysaweek said:


> +1:thumbsup:


Nice hub and cog! Bummer that the Boone cogs are so hard to actually buy:madman:


----------



## 1strongone1 (Jan 13, 2004)

15.85 and I could drop bellow 15 pretty easily with stupid parts and tires. The key is light frame, fork, and wheelset, those 3 alone with some middle of the road parts will get you knocking at 18.


----------



## 1strongone1 (Jan 13, 2004)

twestis said:


> Nice hub and cog! Bummer that the Boone cogs are so hard to actually buy:madman:


No they are not hard to buy.

http://www.singleandfixed.com/shop/...bVE0OZd9A1kKjm1tgpmCUct3pSNNZGHdy&shop_param=

Less than 2 weeks from order.


----------



## twestis (Dec 18, 2007)

1strongone1 said:


> No they are not hard to buy.
> 
> http://www.singleandfixed.com/shop/...bVE0OZd9A1kKjm1tgpmCUct3pSNNZGHdy&shop_param=
> 
> Less than 2 weeks from order.


Tried that one but as I'm not in the US it says e-mail the order and I'm not getting any response via mail. But if you managed to make a purchase there must be a guy some were behind that site... I'll try again.


----------



## xmynameisdan (Aug 16, 2006)

7daysaweek said:


> +1:thumbsup:


Is it just me, or is that Boone cog on backwards?!:crazy:


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

*Old School Cranks and BB*

One place to save a little weight is going with an old school 3 piece crank.
My Raceface Turbines, and Ti BB weigh less than 600g.


----------



## can't get right (May 15, 2005)

1strongone1 said:


> 15.85 and I could drop bellow 15 pretty easily with stupid parts and tires. The key is light frame, fork, and wheelset, those 3 alone with some middle of the road parts will get you knocking at 18.


I could break that.


----------



## ridindog (Jun 6, 2006)

1strongone1 said:


> 15.85 and I could drop bellow 15 pretty easily with stupid parts and tires. The key is light frame, fork, and wheelset, those 3 alone with some middle of the road parts will get you knocking at 18.


How did you get that SS? Are the frames made with an ebb or did you use an eccentriker or FC BB?
Nice bike by the way


----------



## SilverBullet (Dec 5, 2008)

Here's a nice ride:
http://bike29.com/ride29er/?p=864


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

xmynameisdan said:


> Is it just me, or is that Boone cog on backwards?!:crazy:


umm... well see... here's the story...

short answer: yes.

long answer: I've had some major chain drop issues since converting this from a 1/8" drivetrain to a 3/32" for whatever reason:madman: . The boone's flanges on either side are not the same width so in order to get the cog as far to the outside of the hub body as I could I had to turn it around backward... . It was either that or move the boone chainring I have to the opposite side of the crank spider which would hide the beautiful ring:nono: .


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

twestis said:


> Nice hub and cog! Bummer that the Boone cogs are so hard to actually buy:madman:


Thanks! I love them.

Luckily for me they weren't hard to get... my WONDERFUL gf did all the footwork and surprised me with an 18t boone cog and a 34t boone chainring for Christmas... i lost my bike to the LBS for about 2 weeks and when I got it back on Christmas eve it had a new XT cranks, King bb, and new boone stuff... it was a good morning. :thumbsup:


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

Maybe you should try it with a cheap build (ie, Redline MC, etc) first to make sure you like it before spending a bunch of dough on what you only think is going to be your dream ride.



sidener said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have no experience in either 29er's or singlespeed, but I want to put together a "dream" light weight 29er singlespeed. Do you have any suggestions? I specifically need to pick the best frame to start with.
> 
> ...


----------



## byteMe (Mar 27, 2009)

Nothing like jumping in with both feet here, I second seat-boy's suggestion of buying an inexpensive bike to give it a shot first.

What is dream-light to you (the OP)? I can see the weight weenies have quickly jumped in .. like sharks on an injured fish. But do you plan on riding this bike? what terrain do you typically ride? how big a guy are you? 

My experience is that durability is the most important factor, especially on a singlespeed. Sure it's nice to have light parts but walking home sucks.


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

my personal opinion, based on getting a very light frame yet with the added bonus of PHENOMENAL geometry, build, and price, would be an 09 On One Scandal without a doubt.


----------

